
Trump team has plan for national parks: Amazon, food trucks, no senior discounts - smacktoward
https://www.latimes.com/environment/story/2019-11-04/trump-administration-privatize-national-parks-tourism
======
themattress
Most of the changes they are touting as improvements sound horrid to me.

Amazon...? WiFi? Every park Ive been to is already crawling with tourists with
selfie sticks, or that one guy who thinks I want to listen to his Spotify
station.

Now if they were suggesting to surround the parks in faraday cages we’d be
onto something!

------
eesmith
> “All we’re saying is that it may not make sense on peak days like July 4
> weekend to let seniors compete with a family with kids for a campsite.”

Why not. Take my grandparents. When they had kids, they didn't have the time
or money to go on long family holidays to the national parks. They did one, to
the Grand Canyon.

It wasn't until the kids had grown and moved out that they started to travel
and see the parks.

They kitted out their car with curtains (so they could sleep in it), an extra
battery (to run a cooler overnight) and a tent for the hatchback (so they
could change clothes). They then crossed the country for years.

That is, they had the time to travel, but not the money to travel and also
stay in hotels the whole time.

> Bernhardt says nearly $12 billion is needed to meet the National Park
> Service’s maintenance needs. But Gentile, in a 2017 analysis, determined
> that only $1.3 billion of the backlog is considered priority maintenance by
> the service, and about $389 million is earmarked for concession facilities
> within national parks.

The War in Afghanistan = $975 billion.

------
aurizon
Ah, National discarded packaging parks you mean?

